# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Trasvase rio Guadiaro-Pantanos los Hurones

## ramon

Teniendo en cuenta lo fecundo que está resultando este nuevo trasvase a la hora de aumentar el nivel de  los pantanos gaditanos que suministran el agua a la Bahía de Cadiz y parte de la Comarca de la Janda, Pantano de los Hurones y el del Guadalcacín, querría solicitar mediante este forum más datos al respecto de la cantidad trasvasada, producción hidroeléctrica o cualquier otro particular y a ser posible alguna foto.

Saludos

Ramón

----------


## No Registrado

Todos los años 200 Hm cúbicos, llueva lo que llueva.

----------


## No Registrado

El trasvase Guadiaro-Majeceite esta regulado por ley por lo que anualmente no puede sobrepasar una cantidad estipulada de HM3 a trasvasar, que está en torno a los 100 Hm3.

----------


## riodelolvido

La duda que dejó la ley es si era por año natural o año hidrológico.

----------

